# Fall down stairs



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi

I am 22 +3 weeks pregnant and last night whilst going to the loo in the middle of the night I tripped down the stairs and landed quite heavy on my bottom. This morning I feel ok just rather "winded" if that the right word, silly I know but is the baby well cushioned enough for no harm to be done?
She has been rather quiet last night and this morning, she normally wakes me up at 4.30am on the dot every morning  

thanks
Theresa


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

has she moved ok through the day?  Usually if you don't land directly on your bump, it's ok.  However, if you are worried, and she hasn't moved much, give your delivery suite a ring.

Good Luck,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no she hasnt moved all day     I have an appt with midwife tomorrow at 9.30am so will check with them, I really hope its all ok

thanks for the response
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If you haven't felt her move all day, don't wait until the morning, you need to ring delivery suite and be seen tonight.

Drink something icy cold, and eat something sweer, and it may help, but ring the hospital this evening.

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

just thought I'd update you and thank you all for your concern and well wishes  

Well she never moved last night or this morning so went for my appt at 9.30am, Was seen initially by a lovely midwife, who took BP and I told her about the fall downstairs, she said in future I must phone the labour ward asap and do not leave even a day as can make all the difference, didnt wanna feel I was bothering them but I will do in future, so I consider myself told off     Then she passed my notes to who I thought I was going to see only to be seen by this female doctor, and when I say I nearly lost it with her, I was VERY close!!      She tried to find the heartbeat and couldnt for a good 10 minutes and was frowing and when I asked her what was wrong, she said nothing and I said there is because the midwife's normally get the heartbeat pretty quick, and then she said, it is difficult to hear this early at 22 weeks and I said well its been heard from 10 weeks and she told me not to be so stupid as it cant have been because the baby is still in the pelvis.   When I then told her it had been heard every 4 weeks from 10 weeks she told me that she doesnt know what the midwife was hearing but it couldnt have been the heartbeat,so I said, well I guess she doesnt know what she is doing then considering she has been a midwife for over 30 years      I was getting rather upset to say the least, then when I said no movements from bubba for a day or so, she said you wont, you cant feel them till 24 weeks and I said I had since about 19 and she said no you havent      THEN she picked up the heartbeat which I thought was very slow, I didnt say anything to be told, I was lying again so she said ok, we need you to go and have a scan now, which of course freak the hell out of me,    I knew something was wrong   so went over for a scan, nearly in tears by this point mainly out of wanting to kill her, had the scan and all is fine thank god but she is rolled up in a little ball, lying on her tummy, probably scared she is going be flung around my womb again, poor thing   anyway, went back with the report to the doctor  and she said all is ok and that I will be seen every 2 weeks now cause ICSI is a precious pregnancy, I think she kinda gathered I wasnt putting up with no **** from her, a hard lesson learnt over many years may I add     Saw the midwife I saw initially again who was lovely. I have to say, so far, all my encounters with midwifes have been lovely, very caring and emphatetic not like this old moose who I saw and have clocked her name, just incase next time she implies I am a compulsive liar.     

thanks again Emily
love to all


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Glad everything is ok.  You really musnt feel like you are bothering people, as I said last night, don't leave it.  We would rather you come in and be checked, and everything be ok, than to leave it and something be wrong.

I've a few choice words to say about that dr, and would actually quite like to meet her, and tell her that you CAN occasionally hear heart beats from rearly on, you are lucky, but it can be done, and the midwife WILL have known what she was listening for, and also that you CAN feel movements from around 18 weeks, sometimes earlier!!!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Emily, yeah I felt like I was imagining things, despite a qualified midwife telling me, I have requested not to see this doctor again   I wish someone else qualified was there cause she only wanted to argue with me, but the midwife kept popping in and she was lovely, kinda sensed maybe we werent seeing eye to eye  

They also said my placenta was very high and could be cushioning the feel of movements, is this true and what does a high placenta mean, exactly as it says and nothing abnormal?

Sorry to take your time up on this I know you are busy answering much more important posts.

thanks alot
cheesyb
xx


----------

